# "Impossible de créer un disque USB démarrable" Sous Os Catalina



## originalika (23 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, 

Je viens chercher de l'aide après avoir lu de nombreux sujets relatifs à mon problème mais qui n'ont pas fonctionné ... Alors voilà, je veux installer Windows 10 via BootCamp, j'ai télécharger l'iso de W10 (Win10_20H2_v2_French_x64.iso). Lorsque je lance l'assistant BootCamp, je coche les options qui me sont proposées, et lors de la création du disque d'installation, j'ai ce message d'erreur qui apparaît : 

*"Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable. L'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque."*​
Pour info, je suis sur un Imac 27" (Fin 2013) qui tourne sous Os Catalina (version 10.15.7), et j'utilise une clé USB 3.0 de 256Go pour la création du disque USB.

De plus, j'ai suffisamment d'espace libre sur mon DD pour permettre l'installation de Windows, donc je n'arrive pas à comprendre d'où vient le soucis ...

Merci de votre lecture, 

En espérant avoir un retour de votre part 

PS : n'hesitez pas à me demander des informations supplémentaires si besoin est


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2021)

originalika a dit:


> Pour info, je suis sur un Imac 27" (Fin 2013) qui tourne sous Os Catalina (version 10.15.7), et j'utilise une clé USB 3.0 de 256Go pour la création du disque USB.


Est-ce que tu peux recommencer mais une utilisant une clé USB 3.0 d'une taille maximale de 16 Go formatée en Table de partition GUID en MS-DOS _(FAT32)_ et voir ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## originalika (24 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Est-ce que tu peux recommencer mais une utilisant une clé USB 3.0 d'une taille maximale de 16 Go formatée en Table de partition GUID en MS-DOS _(FAT32)_ et voir ce qu'il se passe.


tout d’abord merci pour ta réponse ! 

Oui il faut juste que j’aille en acheter une, sinon j’ai penser à un autre soucis que j’ai pu voir sur un des forum, qui concerne la taille de l’iso, lorsque je débute le téléchargement, je peut voir qu’il doit faire 5,8Go hors l’iso que j’ai fait 5,6Go ...

En revanche, j’ai quand même réussi à installer les pilotes et Windows via boot camp en décochant l’option « créer un disque », et j’ai utilisé Unetbootin pour mettre l’iso sur ma clé USB, mais lorsque mon Mac redémarre, ça ne lance pas l’installation de Windows, du coup j’appuie sur option, je choisis Windows et la j’ai un autre message : « No bootable device, insert à device and press any key » 
Mais à partir de là impossible de faire quoi que ce soit si ce n’est redémarrer et repartir sur le Mac ...


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2021)

originalika a dit:


> En revanche, j’ai quand même réussi à installer les pilotes et Windows via boot camp en décochant l’option « créer un disque », et j’ai utilisé Unetbootin pour mettre l’iso sur ma clé USB


Négatif, on ne bidouille pas, tout doit se faire depuis l'interface d'Assistant Boot Camp et pas autrement et ce quelle que soit la version de macOS ! Et on ne met pas un fichier .iso dans une clé USB, c'est Assistant Boot Camp qui doit et lui seul extraire et copier les fichiers du fichier .iso dans la clé USB qui à la base doit-être formatée en Table de partition GUID et MS-DOS _(FAT32)_.


originalika a dit:


> ’ai un autre message : « No bootable device, insert à device and press any key »


Et pour cause, puisque cette clé n'est pas démarrable ! Le chef d'orchestre au démarrage c'est macOS qui gérera la partition contenant macOS et la partition contenant Windows. Or à la base Assistant Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en MS-DOS _(FAT32) _avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows dans lequel il faudra formater la partition temporaire en NTFS.

Donc, on suit impérativement le protocole d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp, car toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec.


----------



## originalika (24 Janvier 2021)

D'accord je vois, en revanche, lorsque je lance le protocole pour créer un disque USB, l'Assistant BootCamp fait un formatage de ma clé, et le repasse en exFAT automatiquement, bien que j'ai formaté celle-ci comme tu me l'a indiqué précédemment ...


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2021)

originalika a dit:


> D'accord je vois, en revanche, lorsque je lance le protocole pour créer un disque USB, l'Assistant BootCamp fait un formatage de ma clé, et le repasse en exFAT automatiquement, bien que j'ai formaté celle-ci comme tu me l'a indiqué précédemment ...


Peu importe, le plus important est de suivre le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp.


----------



## originalika (24 Janvier 2021)

Bien, je vais me procurer une clé USB 3.0 de 16Go max pour tenter et je te ferais part de ce qu'il en sera alors


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2021)

originalika a dit:


> Bien, je vais me procurer une clé USB 3.0 de 16Go max pour tenter et je te ferais part de ce qu'il en sera alors


Je ne sais et personne ne sait ce que tu as pu faire avant de tenter une installation, mais par défaut il ne faut jamais, mais jamais, utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour réserver une partition sous quel que format que ce soit ! Ne pas oublier qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit ou ait été partitionné, ni la présence de tout support USB autre que la clé USB d'installation.


----------



## originalika (24 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne sais et personne ne sait ce que tu as pu faire avant de tenter une installation, mais par défaut il ne faut jamais, mais jamais, utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour réserver une partition sous quel que format que ce soit ! Ne pas oublier qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit ou ait été partitionné, ni la présence de tout support USB autre que la clé USB d'installation.


Je n’ai pas toucher aux partitions via l’utilitaire de disque j’en suis certain, en revanche il me semble que le disque dur n’est pas d’origine, j’ai acheter mon mac d’occasion avec une bonne configuration mais je sais que le DD interne avait été modifié, serait-ce un problème ?


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2021)

originalika a dit:


> j’ai acheter mon mac d’occasion avec une bonne configuration mais je sais que le DD interne avait été modifié, serait-ce un problème ?


Non, mais tu n'as aucune certitude que le disque dur n'a pas été partitionné avant. Par contre, si toi tu as fait une installation propre qui inclut un formatage complet du disque dur interne, alors suis le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp.


----------



## originalika (24 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Non, mais tu n'as aucune certitude que le disque dur n'a pas été partitionné avant. Par contre, si toi tu as fait une installation propre qui inclut un formatage complet du disque dur interne, alors suis le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp.


Non je n’ai pas fait d’installation qui inclut un formatage complet du DD, bon je vais déjà essayer avec une clé USB 3.0 de 16Go et je te dirais ce qu’il en sera. 

Est ce que certaines lignes dans le Terminal t’aiderai à y voir plus clair sinon ?


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2021)

originalika a dit:


> Est ce que certaines lignes dans le Terminal t’aiderai à y voir plus clair sinon ?


Oh que non, de plus ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé et je n'y est recours que par la force des choses.


----------



## originalika (24 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Oh que non, de plus ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé et je n'y est recours que par la force des choses.


Pas de soucis haha ! Pour la marque de la clé, y a t-il une préférence à avoir ?


----------



## originalika (24 Janvier 2021)

Bon, j'ai acheté une clé USB 3.0 de 16Go, je l'ai formaté en FAT32 avec une Table de Partition en GUID, et lorsque je lance le protocole de l'Assistant Bootcamp, j'ai de nouveau le même message ... J'ai fait une capture d'écran si jamais ça peut t'aider ...


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2021)

originalika a dit:


> J'ai fait une capture d'écran si jamais ça peut t'aider ...


C'est bien, mais il faut impérativement éjecter tous les fichiers .dmg qui sont présents sur ton Bureau. De plus, d'après ce que je vois sur ta copie écran tu as  2 Conteneurs Macintosh HD - Données qui doit-être la source de ton problème. D'ailleurs pour le confirmer tu peux lancer le Terminal et taper cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Quel est le résultat qui doit-être mis entre des Balises </> Code ?


----------



## originalika (24 Janvier 2021)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD Domi - Données -... 106.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD iMac                905.2 KB   disk1s5
   6:                APFS Volume SSD Domi - Données      11.2 GB    disk1s6

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.6 GB     disk3

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk5
```

Voilà ce que j'obtiens ...


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2021)

originalika a dit:


> Voilà ce que j'obtiens ...


Et c'est bien ce que j'avais vu, tu as un *Volume SSD Domi - Données* de 11,2 Go en trop, ce qui fait qu'Assistant Boot Camp te refusera toute installation. Qu'y a-t-il dans ce Volume ? A toi de voir, mais il faudra le passage de *macomaniac* pour t'aider à remettre en ordre la structure de ton disque dur interne. Il faut impérativement éjecter tous les fichiers .dmg ou .iso, car il y a encore la présence du fichier .iso de Windows, seule la clé USB d'installation sera tolérée.


----------



## originalika (24 Janvier 2021)

d’accord merci pour l’info! Comment je peut trouver à quoi correspondent ces 11,2Go ?
Pour tout les .dmg et .iso je vais tout éjecté c’est pas un problème. Le fait qu’il y ai 2 volumes SSD serait donc la source de mon problème ? Supprimer le volume de 11,2Go pourrais donc le résoudre ?

PS : Voilà ce que j'obtiens après avoir éjecté les .dmg et .iso :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD Domi - Données -... 104.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD iMac                913.4 KB   disk1s5
   6:                APFS Volume SSD Domi - Données      11.2 GB    disk1s6
```


----------



## originalika (24 Janvier 2021)

en tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton aide précieuse @Locke je vais maintenant attendre les conseils de @macomaniac en espérant qu’il trouve solution à mon problème


----------



## izel mor (25 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir, 
Tu as une distribution Catalina classique avec un intitulé qui prête à confusion puisque le système s’appelle SSD Domi-Données en disk1s6 et tes données SSD Domi-Données-Données (disk1s1)
Pas très esthétique mais ce n’est qu’une appellation qui ne devrait pas perturber. A confirmer pas @macomaniac.
Tu as par contre un volume disk1s5 SSD IMac vide.
Pour confirmer ou infirmer, tu peux passer la commande 

```
diskutil ap list
```
Qui retournera les informations sur la distribution du conteneur.
Tu peux également vérifier si tu n’as pas un snapshot qui bloque le redimensionnement 

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
```


----------



## originalika (25 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour @izel mor ! Merci de ta réponse, voici ce que j'obtiens en rentrant les deux commandes :


```
% diskutil ap list
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk1 29101542-9334-4D8A-8B33-FC61A1FB4F23
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk1
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      499898105856 B (499.9 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   119325900800 B (119.3 GB) (23.9% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       380572205056 B (380.6 GB) (76.1% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 21D676A3-7260-42C3-9723-E162208DCE0E
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2
    |   Size:                       499898105856 B (499.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s1 CD7E3B12-3C1D-4672-97FE-67117AF6EECF
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s1 (Data)
    |   Name:                      SSD Domi - Données - Données (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/Data
    |   Capacity Consumed:         105182924800 B (105.2 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s2 AC9C5F3B-038E-4E68-B3D3-1755F43312C5
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         82739200 B (82.7 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s3 B038C5A7-733C-4115-AE26-C4F3205B0E61
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         528842752 B (528.8 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s4 EF1DC0F2-A4A5-4DBF-B41B-8AED26F486D3
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s4 (VM)
    |   Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /private/var/vm
    |   Capacity Consumed:         2148552704 B (2.1 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s5 6A68930B-739B-4008-B208-4670B3CF21A0
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s5 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      SSD iMac (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /Volumes/SSD iMac
    |   Capacity Consumed:         954368 B (954.4 KB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s6 AC89918E-4AF8-437C-8B22-660C32567A76
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s6 (System)
        Name:                      SSD Domi - Données (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /
        Capacity Consumed:         11220389888 B (11.2 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
```

Et pour les snapshots


```
% diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
No snapshots for disk1s1
```

En espérant que cela puisse aider


----------



## izel mor (25 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, 
Pas de snapshots.
Tu as effectivement une distribution classique Catalina composée de 5 volumes dont trois auxiliaires (preboot, recovery et VM). A cela s’ajoute un volume supplémentaire qui ne devrait pas influer sur ton système (disk1s5...IMac). Ce volume est monté comme un volume externe (un DDE par exemple). 
Tu peux le démonter par acquit de conscience 

```
diskutil unmount disk1s5
```
Ton volume système s’appelle SSD Domi- Données (disk1s6) a le point de montage attendu / .
Ton volume données rajoute donc normalement à ton volume système le terme données et monté normalement en system/Volumes/data.
Je ne vois rien de particulier si ce n’est l’intitulé du système qui intègre le terme données, peut-être le reliquat d’une re installation ou d’un rétropédalage. Mais comme déjà dit, le nom d’un volume est considéré comme libre, tu peux lui donner n’importe quel nom. Je ne pense donc pas qu’il puisse perturber ton système.
Il est certes possible de renommer les volumes et de supprimer le disk1s5 mais je crains que ça ne change rien à ton problème.
Il serait intéressant que @macomaniac creuse plus en avant.
Je ne connais  absolument rien à l’installation de Windows mais
@Locke est très calé. 
Tu peux passer 

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```
Pour te garantir pour les snapshots au delà du disk1s1.


----------



## originalika (25 Janvier 2021)

Merci, j'ai passer la commande et démonter le disque SSD iMac, je peut également le supprimer complètement, faut-il que je le fasse ?

Ensuite j'ai passer l'autre commande, voici ce que j'obtiens :


```
% tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
Snapshots for volume group containing disk /:
```


----------



## originalika (25 Janvier 2021)

En revanche, je viens de penser à quelque chose que @Locke m'a dit, c'est à dire d'éjecter toutes les images de disques. Seulement quand j'essai dans l'Assistant BootCamp de lancer une création de clé sans ouvrir au préalable l'iso, j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant :







Je suis obliger de l'ouvrir avec DiskImageMounter afin de pouvoir lancer la création de clé (qui s'arrête toujours sur le message "impossible de créer un disque UDB démarrable, l'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque"). Mais si je l'ouvre, effectivement j'ai une image disque qui s'affiche dans l'utilitaire de disque ...

J'avoue être un peu perdu ....


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour *originalika*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteVolume disk1s5 ; diskutil rename disk1s6 SSD\ Domi ; diskutil rename disk1s1 SSD\ Domi\ -\ Données ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande supprime le volume vide superflu > renomme le volume-Système => *SSD Domi* > renomme le volume-Données => *SSD Domi - Données* > réaffiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le retour.


----------



## originalika (25 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac, merci de ta réponse, voici ce que j'ai pu obtenir :


```
% diskutil ap deleteVolume disk1s5 ; diskutil rename disk1s6 SSD\ Domi ; diskutil rename disk1s1 SSD\ Domi\ -\ Données ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Deleting APFS Volume from its APFS Container
Unmounting disk1s5
Erasing any xART session referenced by 6A68930B-739B-4008-B208-4670B3CF21A0
Deleting Volume
Removing any Preboot and Recovery Directories
Finished APFS operation
Volume on disk1s6 renamed to SSD Domi
Volume on disk1s1 renamed to SSD Domi - Données
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD Domi - Données      110.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD Domi                11.2 GB    disk1s6
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2021)

Ton *Conteneur* est apuré : distribution de *5* volumes de Catalina > renommés de manière disons "cosmétique".

- pour tes problèmes d'installation de Windows : je ne suis pas compétent (je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas). Le *Conteneur apfs* donneur d'espace pour une partition *BOOTCAMP* ne me paraît pas concerné (si le repartitionnement bloquait > je pourrais alors revenir examiner la raison du blocage). Le problème concerne la validation de ta clé USB d'installation (me semble-t-il). Vois avec *Locke* qui est l'expert sur le sujet.​​Je salue *izel mor* au passage


----------



## originalika (25 Janvier 2021)

D'accord, merci pour tes informations  
Je vais donc attendre le retour de @Locke et voir avec lui ce qui est faisable


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2021)

Tu as bien téléchargé la version en 64 Bits de Windows 10 ? Dans ta copie écran en réponse        #24      et après avoir fait un clic sur OK puis sur Continuer il se passait quoi ? Depuis la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp, on ne touche à rien, on n'ouvre pas le fichier .iso, on ne le fait pas monter sur le Bureau pour en voir le contenu.


----------



## originalika (25 Janvier 2021)

Justement, si je faisais ça, j'avais un message d'erreur qui m'indiquait qu'il fallait un iso de Windows 64-bits, hors s'en était un ... Bref, toujours est-il que j'ai finalement réussi à installer Windows 10 via Bootcamp, sans que ce soit lui qui fasse la clé bootable (finalement c'était le gros de mon problème).

J'ai récupérer un iso (Windows 10) téléchargé depuis un PC Windows, que j'ai mis sur clé (du moins les fichiers contenus dans l'iso). Ensuite, j'ai demandé à l'Assistant BootCamp de télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows et de le placer sur mon bureau. Une fois le téléchargement terminé, j'ai copier les fichiers présents dans le dossier* à la racine de ma clé USB* qui contenait l'iso Windows10 (Ne pas faire simplement glisser le dossier, mais bien copier uniquement sa contenance et le coller à la racine de la clé USB).
Ensuite, je me suis servi de l'Assistant BootCamp en mettant "Installer Windows 10" uniquement (étant donné que j'avais déjà une clé bootable et les pilotes téléchargés précédemment). A la fin de l'installation, mon iMac s'est redémarré en lançant Windows 10 et j'ai pu finir son installation tranquillement.

Et je vous écrit tout ça depuis Windows 10 actuellement, tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Merci tout de même d'avoir tenter de m'aider, de m'avoir apporté quelques pistes 

J'espère que cette solution pourra aider certains membres car j'ai pu m'apercevoir que je n'étais pas le seul à être dans ce cas


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2021)

On en apprend tous les jours, mais je suis surpris qu'avec ton iMac de 2013 que tu aies pu réussir de cette façon.


----------



## originalika (25 Janvier 2021)

En tout cas, si ma méthode peut permettre à d’autres membres d’outrepasser le problème de « impossible de créer un disque USB demarrable », ce sera une bonne chose 

merci encore à vous trois


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2021)

Moi je vais appeler ça un coup de chance, car des variantes d'installation sans Assistant Boot Camp j'en ai testé une pelletée sans jamais y parvenir !


----------

